# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo Libros y Accesorios

## goncho19

Hola a todos,

Hace tiempo que deje este mundillo de la magia y tengo bastante material y libros que seguro que a alguno de vosotros os resultarán más útiles.

Libros
Magia de Cerca I & II – Lewis Ganson (22€ los dos)
Monedas in Crescendo – Manolo Cuesta (tercera edición 2009 Firmado por el autor) (23€)
Confidencias de un prestidigitador – Robert Houdin Ed. Frakson (8€)

Accesorios
Cuerda fina roja (aprox. 7 metros) y cuerda fina blanca (aprox, 6m) (3€)
Aro macizo para rutina de aro y cuerda (7€)
De líquido a pañuelo – vaso espejo (3€)
Juego bolas de manipulación - 4 más 2 casc. (5€)
Caja Okito 2 Euros Tango (9€)
Palos Chinos (3€)
Juego Cubiletes Chop Cub y Crochet XXL (10€)
Juego conejos espuma (3€)
Juego 8 Aros Chinos 25cm diámetro (25€)

Cualquier duda por aquí o mensaje  :Smile1: 

Un saludo,

----------


## davidbud

Hola si me envías privado podemos hablar de los libros
Gracias

----------

